# apache 2; dateinamen werden nicht komplett dargestellt



## tplanitz (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

da ein bild mehr sagt als 1000 Worte findet ihr hier die Ansicht von einem Verzeichnis was unter htdocs liegt. Meine Frage ist: Wie sage ich apache das er die Dateinamen komplett anzeigen soll. Alle Dateinamen werden nach ca. 20 Zeichen abgeschnitten. Habt Ihr eine Idee  Gibt es einen parameter in der httpd.conf wo man die Zeilenlänge einstellen kann?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juni 2005)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html#indexoptions.namewidth
...sollte dir da weiterhelfen können.


----------



## tplanitz (3. Juni 2005)

Alles klar,

vielen Dank hat geklappt, ich habe das jetzt so gemacht und es funktioniert sehr gut:

Modul laden:	LoadModule autoindex_module	modules/mod_autoindex.so

Directiven laden: IndexOptions FancyIndexing NameWidth=* DescriptionWidth=*


----------

